# مايكروسوفت تتجسس على الجميع...احذف الجاسوس



## alsaneyousef (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ و صلى الله و سلم على نبينا محمد​ أما بعد​ هل تصدقون أن الشركة الأم مايكرو سوفت تتجسس على جميع الحواسيب المتصلة بها على شبكة الأنترنت؟​ أجل،بواسطة الجاسوس الموجود في الداخل...​ أي كل حاسوب في العالم يوجد بداخله الجاسوس​ يقوم بارسال كل المعلومات التي الموجودة في الداخل اضافة الى كل العمليات التي تقوم بها داخل جهازك ​ حرفا بحرف​ و اليكم شرحا مختصرا عن طريقة ​ ايجاد الجاسوس و ازالته​ اذهب الى
​ *start*​ 
 
*اضغط **على*​ 
 
*run*​ 
 
*اكتب الأمر الاتي*​ 
 
*cmd*​ 
 
*ستظهر لك نافذة الدوس نافذة **سوداء*​ 

 
*اكتب الاتي*​ 
 
*net user *​ 
 
*اذا ظهر لديك هذا** :*​ 
 
*Support_388945a0 *​ 
 
*اذن الجاسوس لديك*​ 
 
*فما**الحل؟؟؟*​ 
 
*اكتب الاتي**:*​ 
 
*net user SUPPORT_388945a0 /delete*​ 
 
*ومن **ثم اعد كتابة الامر الاول*​ 
 
*net user *​*فلن يظهر لك مرة اخرى وبذلك تم **ازالة هذا الجاسوس*​


----------



## zeid25 (4 مارس 2009)

من المعروف انك عندما تقوم بتقسيم الهارد لأول مرة 
ثم تقوم بإنزال الويندوز فإنه يتم فتح قسم في كل قرص
هو قسم امني ولهذا يصبح حجم القرص المتبقي للمستخدم اصغر قليلا
ولكنني لأول مرة اسمع بما ذكرت حول الموضوع

الف شكر

:73:


----------



## Eng:Hamed Mohamed (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا على هذه المعلومة الرائعة مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا لهذا الاجتهاد العظيمthank u


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (4 مارس 2009)

thank you very much about your information


----------



## m.zidan (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوور اخوي .........


----------



## نزار عبدالولى (5 مارس 2009)

والله ماشاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير معلومة غالية جداً أللهم زدنا علماً وأنفعنا بما نعلم ونفعك الله أخي العزيز تشكر كثيراً


----------



## halem (5 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلا علي هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## محمدكريم (6 مارس 2009)

انا عملت فعلا كدة لكن لم تختفى ما العمل يأخى الفاضل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2009)

الاخوة
رجاء كتابة اسم هذا الملف فى جوجل ومحاولة قراءة النتائج
الملف Support_388945a0 هو ملف يستخدم بواسطة administrator فى وندوز XP للتعامل مع المستخدمين الآخرين بدون هذه الصلاحية وهذا الرابط يشرح ذلك
http://www.vibrantbootcamp.com/win2003_server_notes/6134 290.htm

المسألة ليست تجسس ولا شيء من هذا القبيل ثم كم مليار جهاز يستخدم XP ولو كل واحد يكتب حرف يرسل لميكروسوفت، كم الف موظف نحتاج لتحليل البيانات لأن التحليل الآلى لن يكون دقيقا وماذا تبحث عنه ميكرو سوفت؟
هلنذكر الإشاعة التى ذاعت أن أجهزة الشرق الأوسط ترسل بياناتها عن طريق الأقمار لدول معينة و علميا كان ذلك غير ممكنا و ثبت أنها اكذوبة عن برنامج شات؟

البرهان على عدم دقة هذه المعلومة أن نفتح الحاسب وندخل على ممد خدمة الأنترنت وتقرأ حجم ال Download ثم نغلق المتصفح و نستمر فى العمل بدون التعامل مع النت مثلا فى كتابة تقرير أو أى شيء آخر و بعد تلك الفترة - ساعة مثلا - أفتح المتصفح و اعد قراءة حجم ال Download ستجد أنه لم يتغير دلالة على أن شيء لم يخرج من حاسبك للنت
ولا نقول أنها ترسل بطريق خفية فمزود الخدمة هو الإتصال الوحيد بينك وبين الشبكة و أي شيء يجب أن يمر عبرها


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 أغسطس 2009)

طيب لو كان هذا صحيح 
فهل يعقل ان الموظفين في مايكرو سوفت يسرقون الالاف بل المليارات من ارقام بطاقات الاتمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو اعادة النظر


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

والله بصراحة مع احترامي للجمعين السالفة ما خشت راسي بس ممكن ليش لا


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك موضع حلو رح جرب انشاء الله


----------



## said3hassan (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، كل حرف وكل كلمة معلومة يستفيد منها الآخرين بطريقة او باخرى
فالاجتهادات المبنية على اسس متاحة للجميع ، لا نحجر على اجتهاد احد ، فمن اية كلمة 
يستنبط غيرك علم او فكرة او تصميم ، فكل من لديه علم او فكرة فهو مشكور مأجور ان شاء الله
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## راعي الحيزا (26 أغسطس 2009)

*a*

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسرالشريف (28 أغسطس 2009)

والله ماشاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير معلومة غالية جداً ولو انها غلط 100\100أللهم زدنا علماً وأنفعنا بما نعلم ونفعك الله أخي العزيز تشكر كثيراً


----------



## salemop31 (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا بس ما ظهرت عندي ممكن لان جهازي vista والحماية عليه عالية


----------



## zozohema (29 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة مفيدة جداااا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mssa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر
بس الانسان يجب عمل احتيطاته لكي لايقع في الاحتيال


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لحرصك على امتك
اسال الله ان يسدد رأيك ويزيدك علما وينفعك بما تعلم


----------



## صقر البيداء (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اويد فكرة الاخ ماجد عباس


----------



## رياض مسلم (22 فبراير 2010)

انا ايضا يااخي عملت كده ولكنها لم تختفي 
شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## فائق حمادي (23 فبراير 2010)

This what we mentioned before as Majid said, please be objectives and forget the conspiracy theory when you deal with others


----------



## m.sabry13 (26 فبراير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## abd_alkaraim (1 مارس 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## الكوكب (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم، لقد حاولت مسح التعليمة كما تفضلت مشكورا لكن وجدته محميا بكلمة مرور يبدو أن من ركب لي نسخة ال windowsهو من وضعها فهل من طريقة محددة للوصول إليه


----------



## freed33 (1 مارس 2010)

حاولت عمل الطريقه ولم تفلح


----------



## hmarea (1 مارس 2010)

مش عندى الحمد لله 
ثانكس


----------



## مجنون شهد (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشكور هذه معلومه منك والله ولى الصابرين


----------



## اديب اديب (1 مارس 2010)

بالفعل كانت الكلمة موجودة في جهازي وتمت عملية حذفها بنجاح

الان بالنسبة للاختلاف على خطورة الكلمة نرجع الامر الى اصحاب الخبرة في
البرمجة والكمبيوتر وهم وحدهم ناخذ منهم الجواب الشافي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اديب اديب (1 مارس 2010)

نداااااء للمشرفين الاكارم
الرجاااااااااء تعميم الموضوع في جميع اقسام الملتقى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2010)

الإخوة
اكتبوا اسم الملف Support_388945a0 فى جوجل ستجدوا أنه أحد ملفات المظام فى ويندوز اكس بى يستخدمة المشرف على الشبكة لإعطاء حقوق للمستخدمين
متى نتوقف عن تعذيب الذات و العيش بنظرية المؤامرة؟؟؟؟؟


----------

